# Pictures of Lily's Gorilla glue mess



## sfmini (Feb 3, 2012)

Thought you all would be interested in seeing her mass and her xrays.


----------



## Mona (Feb 3, 2012)

OH MY!!



That is unbelievable how much such a small amount would/could swell to! So glad to see she is back home and doing well.


----------



## sfmini (Feb 3, 2012)

To be fair, here is a copy of a reply from the folks at Gorilla Glue in response to an email sent to them by a friend of mine. The person said she didn't know who to contact as far as the advertising in veterinary journals so my friend told her to contact the AVMA.

Thank you for taking the time to contact us here at The Gorilla Glue Company. I sincerely hope your friend’s pet is recovering well after surgery. We have built our small, family owned business on the honest belief in our products and a desire to provide the best customer service possible, so we would like to address your concerns about our product.

Gorilla Glue is 100% polyurethane adhesive and it does not contain any organic products, fillers or solvents that would give off odors. It has a chemical smell and taste.

Gorilla Glue relies on moisture to activate it. As you know, if ingested, moisture in the stomach activates the glue and it will foam, expand and cure. One drop of glue will expand 3 to 4 times that in volume. It takes about 2 hours for the glue to expand after it has been activated by moisture. It does not continue to expand. This is similar to all polyurethane adhesives on the market and not unique to Gorilla Glue. Unfortunately, some pets, especially inquisitive ones, will get into just about everything and have been known to chew on anything from toys to shoes to furniture. Adding something bitter to our glue will not prevent a pet from chewing on the plastic bottle. For this reason, polyurethane glues and other household products must be kept well out of their reach.

In order to try and help prevent what happened to your friend’s pet from happening to other pets, the most current label on our containers and boxes includes the following information in bold print, which is in compliance with the US Consumer Product Safety Commission:

'WARNING: Keep out of reach of children and animals. Harmful or fatal if swallowed'...'may cause gastro-intestinal blockage if swallowed. For medical emergencies only, call 800-420-7186 '.

We provide this medical emergency number on all our products. This 24 hour medical emergency number is to a poison control center familiar with our products and this number is included to help disseminate accurate information both during and outside normal business hours. We also include first aid information, including information on pets that may have ingested the glue on our website. Unfortunately, information on the internet can be wrong and misleading.

We are currently exploring the possibility of advertising in veterinary journals and other publications usually available in veterinary offices explaining the hazards of polyurethane glues when ingested. What makes this difficult is that there doesn’t seem to be one organization that we can communicate with. There are numerous organizations so finding the best approach has proven difficult for us. The ASPCA has recently started running articles in their publications about polyurethane glues, so we hope this helps to raise awareness.

Again, thank you for contacting us and I hope your friend’s Welsh Corgi continues to do well. Please do not hesitate to contact me if I can be of any further assistance. I am in the office Monday through Friday, 8:00 am to 4:30 pm EST and our toll free telephone number is 1-800-966-3458 .

Sincerely,

Mary-Ellen

Mary-Ellen McGrath

Gorilla Support Team

The Gorilla Glue Company

4550 Red Bank Expressway

Cincinnati, OH 45227


----------



## mini horse mania (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh wow.she is so lucky to be here! That is a huge mass for her tummy...poor thing...


----------



## dgrminis (Feb 4, 2012)

That is a huge mass... I am so glad it was caught in time.. Very scary...


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 4, 2012)

How scary for you and her! I can't believe the size of that mass. How much of the glue do you estimate she ingested? I just can't get over the size of it.



You must be feeling incredibly fortunate about now. If you hadn't been so aware of what all had gone on, this really could be a much different story.

Thanks for posting the pictures so we all can learn. I always have gorilla glue, and other adhesives around the house because of my jewelry and other crafting. I will be extra careful from now on.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 4, 2012)

Jody - thank you so much for posting this; this is so important for pet owners to know! And a BIG hats off to you for seeing the warning signs and reacting so quickly - no doubt you saved her life!!!! Glad she's okay - thanks for update!





Liz N.


----------



## sfmini (Feb 4, 2012)

She probably ingested less than a teaspoon. Truly amazing how it expanded.


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 4, 2012)

This is great to know and quite honestly hats off to the company for their efforts. Years ago I had an issue with a certain pelletized bedding and a 4-5 month old filly ingesting, colicing, and had to be put down after 5 days.When it came to the company involved, talk about skirting around the issue! I love Gaurdian pelleted bedding instructions, much more thorough compared to the other companies instructions. Sadly there had been others who lost mini's that had reached out to me and sadly the company's customer service rep always told the same line, " oh, how awful, I never herd of this happening before". Same rep each time, I know his name.....





I am glad to see your pup recovering and I am glad to see gorilla glue being pro active, it is very unfortunate it happened, but many companies do not acknowledge or sympathize when an incident occurs since acknowledgement can be an admission of guilt (even if you brought it to their attention just so they know and either change the instructions or place an appropriate warning on the package).


----------



## Sterling (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm so glad to know she is ok. How did she make out with her gall bladder? Thats an adorable pic of her.


----------

